# Ask Gojira Whatever.



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

My entry before there are 65 dozen.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Why do you ask so many questions ? 

And 

Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What's your view on the differences between men and women on just about any topic that could possibly be posted here?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Grog said:


> Why do you ask so many questions ?
> 
> And
> 
> Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


Hey I saw you post that on another thread I have stalked!
Seriously though, how many kilometers does the fly travel? lol


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you hot?


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you a fan of the band named Gojira?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> What's your view on the differences between men and women on just about any topic that could possibly be posted here?


:lol


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Grog said:


> Why do you ask so many questions ?
> 
> And
> 
> Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


I do? Lol

Well, I honestly think it stems from a few things that lead me to have a great curiosity for everything.

I've always been interested in science and history, and if circumstances were different, I might be somebody. Two, I also deal with derealization symptoms, where whatever part of your brain is supposed to make sense of the world like normies do subconsciously, I have to do manually. It's exhausting and contributes a lot to my depression and anxiety. Finally, I think I always had a genetic predisposition for derealization, as I have family that show some signs, but I think some violent, dysfunctional times when I was little forced me to retreat inside mentally, to numb, and I haven't been able to feel or process things correctly. (I still plan on addressing that in a thread I made in family violence.)

As for your fly, zero, where the hell are you gonna find a fly that flies 75 frikkin' kilometers an hour?? Haha


mentoes said:


> What did you think of the recent Godzilla movie? Who do you think gave the best performance?


I was hoping by the cast and early information it was going to be a serious epic with deep characters and deep issues, especially considering it was written in part by Frank Darabont, who made The Walking Dead tv series, and directed The Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile.

But instead...

Spoilers Below!!!!!!

...they killed of Brian Cranston of all frikkin' people within the first half hour. Wtf. Elizabeth Olsen, excellent actress with a wide range, barely in it. All of the other supporting cast are drama greats, and they get flat dialog and poor screen time. And then...

Godzilla is only in the film for 8 minutes! Literally, you can use a stop watch.

So I was pretty disappointed, I was hoping for something dark, gritty, and Sith deep characters like the other movies I mentioned. Especially with the cast. Something like the original black and white Gojira. But no.

And Brian Cranston was a boss, as usual, so my favorite in the movie. Everyone else wasn't given the opportunity to perform as they do.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> What's your view on the differences between men and women on just about any topic that could possibly be posted here?





sio said:


> :lol


Predictably, I knew certain folks, wouldn't be able to resist asking something like this XD

Anyway, because it's socially relevant.

Sio, go to bed. School's in the morning 

P.S. Still here Kyle :doh


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> Are you hot?


You tell me? :stu


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Boxers or briefs?

Be honest, man. 

Jesus everyone is doing these now.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> Boxers or briefs?
> 
> Be honest, man.
> 
> Jesus everyone is doing these now.


Boxers. I like room to manoeuvre haha.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Predictably, I knew certain folks, wouldn't be able to resist asking something like this XD
> 
> Anyway, because it's socially relevant.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm feeling a bit rebellious tonight. Might even stay up past 8:00 :O


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Are you a fan of the band named Gojira?


There are songs, but I need to actually take a full listen one day.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Do you still wear black t-shirts or was that just a phase?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

sio said:


> Nah, I'm feeling a bit rebellious tonight. Might even stay up past 8:00 :O


That is super rebellious. You might as well hang the toilet paper roll backwards while you are at it. Be quick, only 1 minute till curfew :frown2:


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> Do you still wear black t-shirts or was that just a phase?


Well, you commented on my last pic, didn't you? :laugh:


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Boxers or briefs?
> 
> Be honest, man.
> 
> *Jesus everyone is doing these now.*


Oh God, we're all becoming just a bunch of normies! :surprise:


----------



## Leechwater (Aug 2, 2015)

Gojira's first couple albums were nice but the last few have been really nothing special at all.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Oh God, we're all becoming just a bunch of normies! :surprise:


I wish I were everyday.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Gojira said:


> I wish I were everyday.


Would you support the genocide of the Normie race and instillation of the new "master" socially anxious peoples as the only people to live on Earth?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> Would you support the genocide of the Normie race and instillation of the new "master" socially anxious peoples as the only people to live on Earth?


I would just like, to have like relationships and friends and not feel like a social retard at family and social gatherings :stu

But Yh, if it came down to option B, I'll be mayor of Anxious town lol.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Leechwater said:


> Gojira's first couple albums were nice but the last few have been really nothing special at all.


I think they have at least 5. They have been around for quite a while.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Wii or Xbox 


Mario or sonic 


Link or sheik(super smas series) 

And if you play with someone else..who?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

7th.Streeter said:


> Wii or Xbox
> 
> Mario or sonic
> 
> ...


PC connected to my tv, with an XBox controller for Steam 

Mario, I still have my original Nintendo and Super Mario 3 :surprise:

And I'd answer the last two, but I've never been able to play those kinds of actual " in the same room" multiplayer games much.

But I am part of a clan for a game called Rome: Total War. So a few online m8s (I'm the only American lol)


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

For what reason did you name yourself Gojira?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

If given the opportunity, would you 420 blaze it with a user on here? And which user would you choose to blaze it with?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> For what reason did you name yourself Gojira?


Gojira is how you actually pronounce Godzilla in Japanese.

The strength of Godzilla represents what my anxiety, depression, derealization, and isolation mask.

I could go on forever, but there is a quote from a Godzilla film that has really helped me with my SA.

"When under attack, Godzilla always advances."

Especially in the more serious films, Godzilla always gets back up, and fights even when under great odds or severely injured.

You see this especially in Godzilla vs Destroyah, which is essentially the anti-Godzilla. Also, Godzilla actually experiences meltdown and dies, but in doing so achieves his ultimate, most powerful form, Burning Godzilla.

Also if you notice, Destroyah is much larger and stronger than Godzilla, yet he still fights and doesn't run:





















iCod said:


> If given the opportunity, would you 420 blaze it with a user on here? And which user would you choose to blaze it with?


I actually don't smoke weed, I have nothing against it, but it's just not my thing. I just did it a lot in high school to fit in with the group that would have me.

If I burnt up with anyone here though, it'd probably be gopherinferno, Persephone the Dread, or staticnz, because even though we argue on here a lot, I don't think we are actually that different, and irl it wouldn't be like that, and they are intelligent.

You can come along too, dear sir


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> If I burnt up with anyone here though, it'd probably be gopherinferno, Persephone the Dread, or staticnz, because even though we argue on here a lot, I don't think we are actually that different, and irl it wouldn't be like that, and they are intelligent.


so much righteous indignation in one room. could the world handle it? what a concept.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> so much righteous indignation in one room. could the world handle it? what a concept.


Short answer... no.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright, it's time to ask you the ultimate question, man. This is it. This is the question to end all questions. The WW1 of questions. Ready?

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

How much does disagreeing with people on here turn you on, on a scale of yes to _oh _yes?

And for a serious question, what's your favourite "enemy" Godzilla kaiju? I favour either Megalon, because who doesn't support drill-hands, or Showa Mechagodzilla, because I can't resist the aesthetics of that tin-can figure.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> Alright, it's time to ask you the ultimate question, man. This is it. This is the question to end all questions. The WW1 of questions. Ready?
> 
> Waffles or pancakes?


Ready? As ever.

And naturally, panwaffles, which sounds like a German military unit lol.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

TheWildeOne said:


> How much does disagreeing with people on here turn you on, on a scale of yes to _oh _yes?
> 
> And for a serious question, what's your favourite "enemy" Godzilla kaiju? I favour either Megalon, because who doesn't support drill-hands, or Showa Mechagodzilla, because I can't resist the aesthetics of that tin-can figure.


Question 1) The tears of crushed enemies nourish me towards my ultimate form, fyi.

Question 2) Biolante.

Totally can tell it's Japanese, it's was born from the merging of Godzilla cells and a rose, by a scientist in an effort to bring back his dead daughter by utilizing Godzilla's natural regenerative abilities.



















I give you props on your Godzilla knowledge though  At least you didn't say Jet Jaguar hahaha.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the most physical pain you've ever been in?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

why do you think the mods keep deleting our threads? xD


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you ever pretend you're the Batman?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you ever been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> What is the most physical pain you've ever been in?


Molar. Needed root canal. 11/10.



iCod said:


> why do you think the mods keep deleting our threads? xD


Firstly, your posts in that thread were hilarious haha :clap

Imo, some Mods often act out of personal preference and beliefs/ideology than guidelines.

Like gophers normies thread. Not a stitch of Conflict. But that was the excuse used, because there isn't a guideline for that to have been taken down.

So that's kind of making the rules as you see fit.

Also I think other guidelines are ignored, depending on the people involved.



Mattsy94 said:


> Do you ever pretend you're the Batman?


"Where's Commissioner Gordon!?!?!"



joked35 said:


> Have you ever been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


All your bases are belong to us.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

What am i doing at this very moment?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you love about where you live?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

How big is gojira?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

CWe said:


> What am i doing at this very moment?














Charmander said:


> What do you love about where you live?


My country? We deep fry everything. My state? There is a lot of nature. My apartment building? Safe and quiet.



markwalters2 said:


> How big is gojira?


Uhhh...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

cake or pie


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you like to get high? PCP? Do you like to fly? (N* word)

If you don't smoke this son, we got a problem.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Farideh said:


> cake or pie





Staticnz said:


> Do you like to get high? PCP? Do you like to fly? (N* word)
> 
> If you don't smoke this son, we got a problem.


Strudels. And dat cron cron. Ya ya.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Boredom Bump.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

When will you be unbanned?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

meepie said:


> When will you be unbanned?


also why did you get banned?

are you currently in some kind of purgatory with all the other people who have been banned? are they being nice to you? do you need someone to bring you a toothbrush?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

meepie said:


> When will you be unbanned?













gopherinferno said:


> also why did you get banned?
> 
> are you currently in some kind of purgatory with all the other people who have been banned? are they being nice to you? do you need someone to bring you a toothbrush?


There was a bright light... And I saw Arnie... I am a changed man Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Gojira will we ever get along or are we just gonna be sworn enemies till the end of time?

Also do I really look like a llama?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes or no?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*Gojira* will we ever get along or are we just gonna be sworn enemies till the end of time?
> 
> Also do I really look like a llama?


You are fast approaching @gopherinferno status, m8.

The llama bit - juries out, we will leave it to the SAS masses :clap


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

MBwelder said:


> Yes or no?


Yesssssssssss


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Gojira said:


> You are fast approaching @gopherinferno status, m8.
> 
> The llama bit - juries out, we will leave it to the SAS masses :clap


I'll be sure to surpass gopherinferno status m8 :^)

As for the llama thing, if I look hard enough in the mirror I guess I can kinda see it...










Oh my D:

---New (hella weird) Question---

Would you date the female version of me? Be honest now!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'll be sure to surpass gopherinferno status m8 :^)
> 
> As for the llama thing, if I look hard enough in the mirror I guess I can kinda see it...
> 
> ...


Only if you wear the dinosaur costume  That's something I could get behind bahahaha :evil


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

How can I be cool in your eyes?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

When we gonna get tipsy???


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you like sarcasm?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Do men need a revolution against feminism?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> How can I be cool in your eyes?


Please send check or money order in the amount of $500 payable to Gojira© Interactive Online Entertainment Services, LLC.

Coolness granted upon receipt :grin2:


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

peace_love said:


> When we gonna get tipsy???


Ima need a bottle. One in each hand! Haha

Set a date, and I'm there! Bahahahaha


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Gojira said:


> My entry before there are 65 dozen.


How does it feel to have an awesome shaved head?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Do you like sarcasm?


What do you think, you mountebank? :wink2: Ba Ha Ha Ha


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

did you ever get those super manly drinks you were asking about


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> did you ever get those super manly drinks you were asking about


Short answer... I am satisfied with my choices :banana


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Short answer... I am satisfied with my choices :banana


well i am very unsatisfied but i guess i'm not the first girl to say that to you OH HO AWARD FOR BEST LAME DIRTY JOKE EVER GOES TO ME


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

also have you heard about this? maybe this will help you be able to enjoy tasty beverages instead of depriving yourself of one of the few pleasures in life










like maybe you can carry around a printed out copy of this article and show it to anyone that looks at you funny


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> well i am very unsatisfied but i guess i'm not the first girl to say that to you OH HO AWARD FOR BEST LAME DIRTY JOKE EVER GOES TO ME


In real life gopherinferno would think otherwise Bahahaha :evil


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> also have you heard about this? maybe this will help you be able to enjoy tasty beverages instead of depriving yourself of one of the few pleasures in life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are there so many vaginas in that picture??

The guy at the bottom right looks like his face is about to grow one :stu O.O


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

oh my lord you are the literal worst bless your skull and bones


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> oh my lord you are the literal worst bless your skull and bones


Rip gojira - gopherinferno peace talks 2015 haha :stu :doh


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Rip gojira and gopherinferno peace talks 2015 haha :stu :doh


man why are you trippin i blessed your skull


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> man why are you trippin i blessed your skull


Yo I didnt feel it -.-


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Yo I didnt feel it -.-


sshhh sshhh i'm sorry sweet angel baby plz don't cry i didn't mean it it's just been so stressful at the office lately


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> sshhh sshhh i'm sorry sweet angel baby plz don't cry i didn't mean it it's just been so stressful at the office lately


Its ok, de stress. Somebody told me bout this chill pink wine.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

What's a freelance copywriter?


----------



## Lacrimosa Night (Sep 28, 2015)

If a father gives one of his son 9 cents, then the other son 16 cents. What time would it be ?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Do men need a revolution against feminism?


Against women - no. Against the definition of Feminism - no. Against modern internet Feminism - yes.


----------

